# One of my favorites



## BlueSkies (4 mo ago)

First find of the season in northern Ohio


----------



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

Good find, been trying my damnedest in the Medina area and havent found any so far. A lot of abortive entoloma, and some hercium c though. Hercium c. and a. dont have quite the same texture as e. So I let them sit.

Seems like weve had enough rain and its been cool enough. These things grifola f.are typically littered all over the shaker/cleveland heights area due to all the old oak trees, but I never take any from that area due to dog walkers.


----------

